# old worn bushings



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2016)

What do you guys do with your bushings if they get worn out and too small for the kits? I was thinking of turning them into other kits if possible...if all else fails they can be used as spacers....
Any ideas?


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 14, 2016)

I use mine as spacers, also will chuck in my little jewellers lathe and turn down for other kits. Or throw in the pail of junk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 14, 2016)

For a long time now, I've worked on the premise that even brand new bushings are not the right size for the kit components.

Before turning, I put calipers on the components and compare the actual size to the size of the bushing at that end of the blank. It tells me how close the bushings are to being correct.

Then I measure as I'm turning, once I feel I'm getting close to size.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 15, 2016)

I've kinda been wondering about that bushing size thing, and checking them myself. Which raises the question... 

Does anyone just sell a kit with bushings turned to specific sizes, rather than sell a thousand different bushing sets, that fit this pen kit or that pen kit, or these pen kits. It would make life turning pens so MUCH simpler if you could just measure components, open a bushing box and pull out what you need. It would make ordering bushings so much easier if you could just pull up whatever size you wanted/needed, rather than have to sort through page after page of bushing kits, that fit 2 - 3 different pen kits, but don't show up in search for the one you've got.

Of course they wouldn't sell nearly as many bushings that way, and we wouldn't have 2 - 3 sets of the same popular size bushings either.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 15, 2016)

I have been TBC without bushings for several years and use calipers.

Les

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2016)

rdabpenman said:


> I have been TBC without bushings for several years and use calipers.
> 
> Les



Les, do you use a set up resembling this?


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 15, 2016)

I did it again. I thought the title read "old worn bush" and I thought maybe you had hooked up with my ex wife.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 16, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Les, do you use a set up resembling this?



I use a similar setup.

Les
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Finishing/TBC%20Custom.jpg

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks Les.
@rdabpenman


----------

